# Πρόγραμμα Συναντήσεων για την Επιμέλεια



## SMED (Jul 23, 2012)

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι,

ο *ΣΜΕΔ* σχεδιάζει να εγκαινιάσει από το φθινόπωρο μια *σειρά συναντήσεων-σεμιναρίων επιμόρφωσης για την επιμέλεια*. Δυστυχώς, στο εργασιακό τοπίο των καιρών διαμορφώνεται ένα περιβάλλον αυξημένων απαιτήσεων και πίεσης, αντιστρόφως ανάλογο με τις οικονομικές απολαβές μας. Νέοι συνάδελφοι μπαίνουν στο χώρο, απληροφόρητοι για τη φύση και τις δυσκολίες της δουλειάς μας, με συνέπεια να μην έχουν εικόνα των οικονομικών απαιτήσεων που πρέπει να προβάλουν. Αυτό το κομμάτι της προετοιμασίας/εξειδίκευσης των επιμελητών το νέμονται ιδιώτες, εκδοτικές εταιρείες (καλλιεργώντας τεχνηέντως την προσδοκία απασχόλησης στις εκδόσεις τους) και το ΕΚΕΒΙ (με το αζημίωτο πάντα). Σκοπός του συλλόγου μας είναι να μεταφέρουν οι ίδιοι οι συνάδελφοι την εμπειρία τους σε έναν κύκλο ανοιχτών σεμιναρίων κατά θεματικό κύκλο, όπου μπορεί να συμμετέχει ο καθένας από μας (είτε είναι μέλος του συλλόγου είτε όχι), μεταφέροντας την πείρα του, τους προβληματισμούς του, τα ερωτηματικά του, μιλώντας για τη μεθοδολογία που ακολουθεί, περιγράφοντας τα λάθη που έχει κάνει ή έχει αποφύγει.

Το πρόγραμμα των συναντήσεων μέχρι τις αρχές του επόμενου χρόνου διαμορφώνεται ως εξής:
*Κυριακή 7 Οκτωβρίου*: Επιμέλεια ιστορικού μυθιστορήματος (α΄ μεταφρασμένο)
*Κυριακή 14 Οκτωβρίου*: Επιμέλεια ιστορικού μυθιστορήματος (β΄ ελληνικό)
*Κυριακή 28 Οκτωβρίου*: Επιμέλεια μυθιστορήματος (α΄ μεταφρασμένο)
*Κυριακή 11 Νοεμβρίου*: Επιμέλεια μυθιστορήματος (β΄ ελληνικό)
*Κυριακή 25 Νοεμβρίου*: Ποίηση: επιμέλεια ή διόρθωση;
*Κυριακή 2 Δεκεμβρίου*: Επιμέλεια δοκιμίων
*Κυριακή 16 Δεκεμβρίου*: Επιστημονικά συγγράμματα (α΄ θεωρητικές επιστήμες)
*Κυριακή 13 Ιανουαρίου* (2013): Επιστημονικά συγγράμματα (β΄ θετικές επιστήμες)

Οι συναντήσεις θα γίνονται στις 6 μ.μ. στα γραφεία του συλλόγου. Σε περίπτωση που για κάποιο θέμα χρειαστούμε περισσότερο χρόνο, θα υπάρξει αναδιαμόρφωση του προγράμματος.

*ΑΝΟΙΧΤΗ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΜΕΛΕΙΑ
ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΩΝ-ΕΠΙΜΕΛΗΤΩΝ-ΔΙΟΡΘΩΤΩΝ*


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 23, 2012)

Καλημέρα! Μπορούμε να έρθουμε σε όσες μας ενδιαφέρουν ή πρέπει απαραίτητα σε όλες; Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## SMED (Jul 26, 2012)

Καλημέρα σας. Μπορείτε να έρθετε σε όσες συναντήσεις σας ενδιαφέρουν. Η παρακολούθηση δεν είναι υποχρεωτική για το σύνολο του κύκλου σεμιναρίων.


----------



## rogne (Sep 28, 2012)

Χτεσινή ανακοίνωση της ανοιχτής ομάδας εργασίας του ΣΜΕΔ για την επιμέλεια:

Επειδή η προετοιμασία της σειράς συναντήσεων για την επιμέλεια δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί, *η ομάδα εργασίας αποφάσισε να αναβάλει την έναρξη των σεμιναρίων κατά ένα μήνα, δηλαδή για τις αρχές Νοεμβρίου*. Με νέα ανακοίνωση θα ενημερώσουμε επακριβώς για το νέο πρόγραμμα.

εκ μέρους της
ΑΝΟΙΧΤΗΣ ΟΜΑΔΑΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΜΕΛΕΙΑ


----------

